# Foxpro scorpion card LOST



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok me an my special ed brother were hunting using my scorpion and he goes to change the batterys while he was doing this the tab for the card opens and poof vanishes , so after searching cant find it. Now when i order the 16 sound pack wonder if I can upload more sounds to the pack or have to get another card to do this and if so where can I get the cards from cause Foxpro just sells the 16 pack ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It's just an SD card. Pickup a cheap one from walmart in the camera aisle.

When you plug your call into the computer, it will popup as a new harddrive. Just drag and drop the sounds to it.

But... that's what you get for not taking me along. This would have never happened!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes that is very true cause then you and I would have been hunting and doin all the operating of Foxpro's and he would have been settin in the truck with his crayons and coloring book


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Yes that is very true cause then you and I would have been hunting and doin all the operating of Foxpro's and he would have been settin in the truck with his crayons and coloring book


HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Dude I literally laughed out loud when I read this. We do need to get back out there. Nothing wrong with having a full time driver either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Yes that is very true cause then you and I would have been hunting and doin all the operating of Foxpro's and he would have been settin in the truck with his crayons and coloring book


This is hilarious.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Dude I literally laughed out loud when I read this. We do need to get back out there. Nothing wrong with having a full time driver either.


Chris, you are talking about his brother driving .... right? The worst he could do is put your truck in a ditch the size of Connecticut.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Bummer dude....So what did you do the rest of the hunt ? Hope you had a few mouth calls.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

We mouth called, yelled at Kelly, yelled at Kelly, mouth called, yelled at Kelly


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> We mouth called, yelled at Kelly, yelled at Kelly, mouth called, yelled at Kelly


Why all the yelling? You didn't bring along enough candy and juice boxes to keep him busy?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Chris, you are talking about his brother driving .... right? The worst he could do is put your truck in a ditch the size of Connecticut.


Wanna go for a ride?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Git yourself over here I'll have to ride with you as I sold my truck the other day. Looking for a Jeep !


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Why all the yelling? You didn't bring along enough candy and juice boxes to keep him busy?


Well I did but im not gonna stop hunting to poke the straw threw the hole for him every 10 min, and he was chewing on the crayons for candy


----------



## KC223 (Mar 12, 2010)

You know what really happen dont we keith


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chris gives a Hole new meaning to truck concealment.LOL ( Sorry Chris I was on vacation when that happened and wasnt able to reply then).


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

KC223 said:


> You know what really happen dont we keith


Always a mystery with you two! I'm picturing a lot of fighting and the foxpro probably got thrown!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Well that might have been true also


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So do you guys ever actually get to hunt or is it all games and playing around trying to get into the woods .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Who cares. Their antics are hilarious. I'd just as soon they roamed the countryside doing what brothers do.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Well we do get to hunt but we have a blast at makin fun of each other but that is part of it havin a good time with the one your hunting with


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh yes I fully agree....you guys sound like my buddy and I.

I had to laugh while reading some of your comments. Guys like you are fun to be around.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

All you gotta do is ask Chris me and him had a blast hunting i hunt serious but play serious also and i play alot cause we r here for a good time not a long time .


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good comment....for a good time not a long time.

It is just nice to hang with guys who can laugh at the dumb things we do and have happen to us. Perhaps we should start a post....things we laugh at.


----------

